# Playskool Glide 2 Ride Bike- anyone have it?



## luckygreen713 (Apr 9, 2008)

Dh and I are getting dd a bike for her 3rd b-day in June. I was all set on getting a Smart Gear balance bike, but then I saw this:

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...ductId=3181129

I like that it comes with pedals for when she's a little older/more experienced. I'm thinking we'll get more use out of it. Also it looks a lot more like the bikes all the other neighborhood kids will be riding, although I'm not sure how much that will matter to a 3yo. Maybe when she's 4 or 5 she'll want her bike to look like the other kids' bikes? Anyway, I was just wondering if anyone has it and what they think. Or even if you don't have it, any thoughts/opinions would be appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't have one, but it is a great idea! I probably won't be buying one as I just ordered a balance bike for my son's 2nd birthday. I had not seen this bike, but I don't regret my purchase. The bike I bought is shorter (10") than most I have seen...I wonder if this is a 12" bike? I would assume so since the age recommendation is 3 to 4 years.


----------



## luckygreen713 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for your reply! Yes, it is a 12 inch bike. I'm still really undecided.

Anyone else have any input? Thanks!


----------



## soccermama (Jul 2, 2008)

Now this one I would totally get!! I've seen balance bikes that don't have the pedals so it's a waste of money to me. You buy that one and then you'd have to turn around and buy a bike with pedals?? This one that you've found is genius!!









I just forwared the link on to my H for our DS who is 3.


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

The balance bike we have (Skuut) is for kids 2-5yo. If you bought a 3yo a pedal bike, you'd still need to buy a new one as they outgrew their first (the one in the ad is listed as 3-4yo). The whole point of these balance bikes is that they learn to balance without needing to worry about pedaling, which is a separate skill.

Everyone we meet when out on the bike LOVES it, wants one for themselves, and comes over to talk about it. Don't worry about conforming to the rest of the neighborhood: be a trendsetter!

Not that I'm necessarily voting "no" on this one...it might be great. I just don't get the obsession with pedaling...


----------



## luckygreen713 (Apr 9, 2008)

XanaduMama said:


> The balance bike we have (Skuut) is for kids 2-5yo. If you bought a 3yo a pedal bike, you'd still need to buy a new one as they outgrew their first (the one in the ad is listed as 3-4yo). The whole point of these balance bikes is that they learn to balance without needing to worry about pedaling, which is a separate skill.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, this is my hesitation. By the time she's ready to use pedals this bike might be too small for her anyway. That's my concern. I think I'm going to stick with the Smart Gear bike and get her a regular bike with pedals when she's ready.
> ...


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

We bought DS a balance bike for his b-day. We realize we'll have to buy him a new bike with pedals when he is ready, but that is okay. He'll need something bigger at that time anyway, plus our younger DS can use the balance bike when his big brother outgrows it.


----------

